# What are academic transcripts?



## ergskhurmi (Nov 18, 2013)

Dear Sir/Madam

I am writing in connection with Application for Migration Skills Assessment. Please tell me what are Certified true copies of academic transcripts.Can i consider those as detail marks card as one i attached for your reference.Please have a look at that and tell can i use that for Application for Migration Skills Assessment .Or you mean something else for Certified true copies of academic transcripts.

Thanks in advance.

Regards
Gagandeep Singh Khurmi
+<*SNIP*>
India


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

ergskhurmi said:


> Dear Sir/Madam
> 
> I am writing in connection with Application for Migration Skills Assessment. Please tell me what are Certified true copies of academic transcripts.Can i consider those as detail marks card as one i attached for your reference.Please have a look at that and tell can i use that for Application for Migration Skills Assessment .Or you mean something else for Certified true copies of academic transcripts.
> 
> ...


hello buddy,

academic transcripts are the one that contains all the subjects you studied in your graduation or post graduation to which you would like to get your education assessed. This can be obtained from the university you studied. if you studied in a college, check out whether they are able to issue you the transcripts. if not so, your colleg might be affiliated to a university to which you need to fill in the application for transcripts and pay the fees for getting it. it normally takes between 1-3 weeks based on the universities. i applied for anna university and got the transcripts for my engineering graduation in a week's time.

sathiya


----------



## ergskhurmi (Nov 18, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> hello buddy,
> 
> academic transcripts are the one that contains all the subjects you studied in your graduation or post graduation to which you would like to get your education assessed. This can be obtained from the university you studied. if you studied in a college, check out whether they are able to issue you the transcripts. if not so, your colleg might be affiliated to a university to which you need to fill in the application for transcripts and pay the fees for getting it. it normally takes between 1-3 weeks based on the universities. i applied for anna university and got the transcripts for my engineering graduation in a week's time.
> 
> sathiya



Dear sathiya

Please tell me cannot DMC be used in place of academic transcripts.And can you help me in CDR documents if you have one please send one copy at ergskhurmiat gmail


----------



## 1419025 (Feb 18, 2017)

I may be wrong so feel free to correct me

If the academic transcript displays your course subjects, grades in non-English, you should get them translated into English.


----------

